# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software) برنامج جميع برامج تفليش سامسونج + أندرويد(galaxy)

## TIGER_GSM

Below is a list of Odin Multi Downloader Versions and what Samsung devices it is to be used for...   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*
Samsung I9000 Galaxy S* Samsung I9010 Galaxy S* Samsung Galaxy Tab   P1000* Samsung Galaxy Tab wifi P1010* Samsung I9010 Galaxy S Giorgio   ******  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
Samsung  Galaxy S I9000* Samsung  Galaxy S II I9000* Samsung Galaxy SL   I9003* Samsung Galaxy Giorgio ****** I9010*  Samsung Google Nexus S   I9020* Samsung Google Nexus S i9020A* Samsung Google Nexus S i9023*   Samsung Galaxy Tab P1000* Samsung Galaxy Tab wifi P1010*
Samsung Galaxy Note N7000  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*
Samsung Galaxy Y S5360* Samsung Galaxy Y S5363  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*
Samsung Galaxy S II I9100* Samsung Galaxy S II I9100G* Samsung Galaxy S   II I9100P* Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1v P7100* Samsung Galaxy Y S5360*   Samsung Galaxy Y S5363* Samsung Galaxy Tab wifi P1010* Samsung Galaxy   Tab 8.9 P7300* Samsung Galaxy Tab10.1 P7500* Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1   WiFi P7510* Samsung Galaxy Y Pro B5510* Samsung Galaxy Note N7000.  *USA & Canada* *carrier branded* (Not all tested)
Samsung Galaxy S II Skyrocket SGH-I727 
Samsung Galaxy S II LTE SGH-I727R
Samsung Galaxy S II SGH-I777
Samsung DoubleTime SGH-i857
Samsung Captivate Glide SGH-i927 
Samsung Galaxy S Glide SGH-i927R
Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.9 LTE SGH-i957 
Samsung Infuse 4G SGH-I997
Samsung Dart SGH-T499
Samsung Gravity Smart SGH-T589
Samsung Galaxy Q SGH-T589R
Samsung Galaxy Tab 7.0 Plus SGH-T869
Samsung Galaxy S Fascinate 4G SGH-T959P 
Samsung Hercules SGH-T989  
SCH-I500 Mesmerize 
SPH-M820 Prevail 
SPH-M910 Intercept 
SCH-R880 Acclaim 
SCH-R910 Indulge 
SGH-I897 Captivate 
SGH-I997 Infuse 
SGH-T589 Gravity 
SGH-T839 Sidekick 
SGH-T959 Vibrant 
SGH-T959v Galaxy S 4G 
SPH-D700 Epic 4G 
SPH-D720 Nexus S 4G 
SPH-M580 Replenish 
SPH-M920 Transform
SCH-I400 Contunuum 
SCH-I500 Fascinate 
SCH-I510 Droid Charge 
SGH-I917 Focus  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*
Samsung I7500 Galaxy*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*
Samsung T919 Behold* Samsung T939 Behold 2  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*
Samsung I7500 Galaxy*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*
Samsung I5800 Galaxy Apollo* Samsung I5700 Galaxy Spica *  Samsung I7500 Galaxy   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*
Samsung i5500 Europa* Samsung I5500 Galaxy Europa*  Samsung Galaxy 551   I5510* Samsung I5700 Galaxy Spica* Samsung I5800 Galaxy Apollo* Samsung   I7500 Galaxy*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*
Samsung Galaxy Gio S5660* Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570* Samsung Galaxy Fit   S5670* Samsung Galaxy Ace S5830* Samsung Galaxy Xcover S5690* Samsung   Galaxy Y Pro B5510 * Samsung Galaxy Pro B7510* Samsung Galaxy M Pro   B7800   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*
Samsung Galaxy S Plus I9001* Samsung Galaxy W I8150*  Samsung Exhibit II 4G T679 (T-Mobile)* Samsung Galaxy W T679M (Bell).  *Odin Pit and Ops Files:*  *Android Smartphones*
Samsung Galaxy Y Pro B5510 - *Luisa_0623.pit* link
Samsung Galaxy Pro B7510 - *BENNETT_v1.0.ops* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy M Pro B7800 -
Samsung Galaxy Europa I5500 - *EUROPA_v1.0.ops* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy 551 I5510 - *CALLISTO.OPS* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy Spica I5700 - *spica_jc3.ops* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy Apollo I5800 - *apollo_0531.ops* 531.OPS* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy Saturn I6500 -
Samsung Galaxy I7500 - *Orion.ops* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy W I8150- *Ancora.OPS* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy Beam I8520 -
Samsung Galaxy S I9000 - *s1_odin_20100512.pit** * s1_odin_20100513.pit** *s1_odin_20100803.pit* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy S Plus I9001 - *AriesVE.ops* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy SL (LCD) I9003 - *latona_20110114.PIT* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy S ****** I9010 - *GA3_add_hidden.pit* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Nexus S I9020 -
Samsung Nexus SL (LCD) I9023 -
Samsung Galaxy S II I9100 - *u1_02_20110310_emmc_EXT4.pit* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy S II Tegra I9103 -
Samsung Galaxy Celox I9210 -
Samsung Nexus Prime I9250 - *partition_table_0915.pit* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy Note N7000 - *Q1_20110914_16GB.PIT* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy Y S5360 - *totoro_0623.pit* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570 - *TASS.OPS* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy Gio S5660 - *GIO_v1.0.ops* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy Fit S5670 - *BENI_V1.0.OPS* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy Ace S5830 - *COOPER.OPS* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Epic 4G D700 - *victory 8G_100528.pit.rar* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Android Tablets*
Samsung Galaxy Tab P1000 - *P1_EUR_20100816.pit** *Pit-909.pit**  *EUR.pit* P1.pit* gt-p1000_mr.pit*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy Tab Wifi P1010- *p1wifi_20110128_r10_00.pit* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy Tab 7.0 P6200 -
Samsung Galaxy Tab 7.0 Wifi P6210-
Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1v P7100 -
Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.9 P7300 - *P5.PIT* link
Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.9 Wifi P7310 - *P5.PIT* link
Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1'' P7500 - *android_fastboot_emmc_full_p4_16G_32G.pit* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1'' wifi P7510 - *android_fastboot_emmc_full_p4_16G_32G.pit* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## bassir2012

شكرا اخي الكريم

----------


## fahd1006f

بارك الله فيك

----------


## 68LIMOUNI

شكرا اخي الكريم

----------


## noaman22000

جاري التجريب  شكرا اخي الكريم

----------


## ziad_ahmed

_مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك_

----------


## spidernet58

شكرن لكم

----------


## LAAROUSSI

شكرا اخي الكريم

----------


## barakat

شكرا اخي الكريم

----------


## عبدالرحيم

اين يمكن استخدام kies في برنامج odin

----------


## achhbon

شكرا اخي الكريم

----------


## وسام الحمداني

الف شكررر

----------


## hadidi

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrcccccccccciiiiiiii

----------


## وحيد الحرمان

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## atoz2005

mercccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccci

----------


## ubxx

merci

----------


## darawa

اشكرك على تهبك يا غالى   
Below is a list of Odin Multi Downloader Versions and what Samsung devices it is to be used for...   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*
Samsung I9000 Galaxy S* Samsung I9010 Galaxy S* Samsung Galaxy Tab   P1000* Samsung Galaxy Tab wifi P1010* Samsung I9010 Galaxy S Giorgio   ******  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
Samsung  Galaxy S I9000* Samsung  Galaxy S II I9000* Samsung Galaxy SL   I9003* Samsung Galaxy Giorgio ****** I9010*  Samsung Google Nexus S   I9020* Samsung Google Nexus S i9020A* Samsung Google Nexus S i9023*   Samsung Galaxy Tab P1000* Samsung Galaxy Tab wifi P1010*
Samsung Galaxy Note N7000  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*
Samsung Galaxy Y S5360* Samsung Galaxy Y S5363  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*
Samsung Galaxy S II I9100* Samsung Galaxy S II I9100G* Samsung Galaxy S   II I9100P* Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1v P7100* Samsung Galaxy Y S5360*   Samsung Galaxy Y S5363* Samsung Galaxy Tab wifi P1010* Samsung Galaxy   Tab 8.9 P7300* Samsung Galaxy Tab10.1 P7500* Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1   WiFi P7510* Samsung Galaxy Y Pro B5510* Samsung Galaxy Note N7000.  *USA & Canada* *carrier branded* (Not all tested)
Samsung Galaxy S II Skyrocket SGH-I727 
Samsung Galaxy S II LTE SGH-I727R
Samsung Galaxy S II SGH-I777
Samsung DoubleTime SGH-i857
Samsung Captivate Glide SGH-i927 
Samsung Galaxy S Glide SGH-i927R
Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.9 LTE SGH-i957 
Samsung Infuse 4G SGH-I997
Samsung Dart SGH-T499
Samsung Gravity Smart SGH-T589
Samsung Galaxy Q SGH-T589R
Samsung Galaxy Tab 7.0 Plus SGH-T869
Samsung Galaxy S Fascinate 4G SGH-T959P 
Samsung Hercules SGH-T989  
SCH-I500 Mesmerize 
SPH-M820 Prevail 
SPH-M910 Intercept 
SCH-R880 Acclaim 
SCH-R910 Indulge 
SGH-I897 Captivate 
SGH-I997 Infuse 
SGH-T589 Gravity 
SGH-T839 Sidekick 
SGH-T959 Vibrant 
SGH-T959v Galaxy S 4G 
SPH-D700 Epic 4G 
SPH-D720 Nexus S 4G 
SPH-M580 Replenish 
SPH-M920 Transform
SCH-I400 Contunuum 
SCH-I500 Fascinate 
SCH-I510 Droid Charge 
SGH-I917 Focus  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*
Samsung I7500 Galaxy*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*
Samsung T919 Behold* Samsung T939 Behold 2  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*
Samsung I7500 Galaxy*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*
Samsung I5800 Galaxy Apollo* Samsung I5700 Galaxy Spica *  Samsung I7500 Galaxy   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*
Samsung i5500 Europa* Samsung I5500 Galaxy Europa*  Samsung Galaxy 551   I5510* Samsung I5700 Galaxy Spica* Samsung I5800 Galaxy Apollo* Samsung   I7500 Galaxy*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*
Samsung Galaxy Gio S5660* Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570* Samsung Galaxy Fit   S5670* Samsung Galaxy Ace S5830* Samsung Galaxy Xcover S5690* Samsung   Galaxy Y Pro B5510 * Samsung Galaxy Pro B7510* Samsung Galaxy M Pro   B7800   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*
Samsung Galaxy S Plus I9001* Samsung Galaxy W I8150*  Samsung Exhibit II 4G T679 (T-Mobile)* Samsung Galaxy W T679M (Bell).  *Odin Pit and Ops Files:*  *Android Smartphones*
Samsung Galaxy Y Pro B5510 - *Luisa_0623.pit* link
Samsung Galaxy Pro B7510 - *BENNETT_v1.0.ops* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy M Pro B7800 -
Samsung Galaxy Europa I5500 - *EUROPA_v1.0.ops* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy 551 I5510 - *CALLISTO.OPS* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy Spica I5700 - *spica_jc3.ops* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy Apollo I5800 - *apollo_0531.ops* 531.OPS* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy Saturn I6500 -
Samsung Galaxy I7500 - *Orion.ops* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy W I8150- *Ancora.OPS* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy Beam I8520 -
Samsung Galaxy S I9000 - *s1_odin_20100512.pit** * s1_odin_20100513.pit** *s1_odin_20100803.pit* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy S Plus I9001 - *AriesVE.ops* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy SL (LCD) I9003 - *latona_20110114.PIT* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy S ****** I9010 - *GA3_add_hidden.pit* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Nexus S I9020 -
Samsung Nexus SL (LCD) I9023 -
Samsung Galaxy S II I9100 - *u1_02_20110310_emmc_EXT4.pit* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy S II Tegra I9103 -
Samsung Galaxy Celox I9210 -
Samsung Nexus Prime I9250 - *partition_table_0915.pit* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy Note N7000 - *Q1_20110914_16GB.PIT* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy Y S5360 - *totoro_0623.pit* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570 - *TASS.OPS* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy Gio S5660 - *GIO_v1.0.ops* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy Fit S5670 - *BENI_V1.0.OPS* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy Ace S5830 - *COOPER.OPS* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Epic 4G D700 - *victory 8G_100528.pit.rar* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Android Tablets*
Samsung Galaxy Tab P1000 - *P1_EUR_20100816.pit** *Pit-909.pit**  *EUR.pit* P1.pit* gt-p1000_mr.pit*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy Tab Wifi P1010- *p1wifi_20110128_r10_00.pit* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy Tab 7.0 P6200 -
Samsung Galaxy Tab 7.0 Wifi P6210-
Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1v P7100 -
Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.9 P7300 - *P5.PIT* link
Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.9 Wifi P7310 - *P5.PIT* link
Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1'' P7500 - *android_fastboot_emmc_full_p4_16G_32G.pit* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1'' wifi P7510 - *android_fastboot_emmc_full_p4_16G_32G.pit* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] [/QUOTE]

----------


## virus200992

بارك الله فيك

----------


## سعد زياد

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم

----------


## Farag abdElmot

اشكرك جزيل الشكلر

----------


## 78youcef23

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooood

----------


## hafidbih

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## محمد مايير

شكرا أخى ىالغالى والى الاماممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم

----------


## trust

شكرا اخي الكريم

----------


## هيثم القيسي

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Abdochama

الف شكر لك اخي العزيززززز

----------


## nas1012

شكرا

----------


## bobghad

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## Barzakh

شكرا اخي الكريم

----------

